# Complex closure with hernia repair



## Miagirl78 (Oct 25, 2010)

is cpt code 13101 and 13102 billable with cpt codes 49560 and 49568


----------



## Nandhakumar007 (Oct 26, 2010)

hi

Can u provide with examples


----------

